

Everyone Agrees: CEOs Should Be Paid Less - gregd
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/business-economics/everyone-agrees-ceos-paid-less-money-inequality-compensation-wage-92056/

======
general_failure
Well, I don't agree. CEOs take in an enormous amount of stress and give their
24/7 for the company. They earn it.

------
maxharris
I'm someone, and I don't agree.

------
eruditely
Consensus is not the truth. And if an _unskilled worker_ is getting paid less
than a highly skilled worker, that is the justified reason for there being
inequality.

The wording "unskilled employee" is actually in the article itself. So the
fact that you can have leverage multiplied by a large skill/knowledge
difference is not enough. Then, what will be enough?

When Marc Andresseen says you have to be in the top 25% in two fields or the
top 1% in one field, and you have to be pegged against an "unskilled worker"
how is that fair?

What about "Quality of Life" as a reasonable metric? What about the legitimate
difference in skill? Why do "Journalists" think that they are beyond citations
when almost every one does it by default?

Why doesn't Kyle Chayka know anything?

